
The Coffin Homes of Hong Kong - jacquesm
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2017/05/the-coffin-homes-of-hong-kong/526881/?single_page=true
======
flukus
Does coffin imply any sort of "you'll live here until you die" stability or is
it purely referring to the size?

------
Bakary
I wonder if this will be our fate too a few decades down the road.

